# Matze Koch Ruten



## TrevorMcCox (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe heute meine neue Fisch und Fang erhalten und bin auf die Matze Koch Rutenserie aufmerksam geworden. Vorgestellt wurde die "Zanderpeitsche IM12".
Von den Specs scheint es sich dabei um eine vernünftige Rute zu handeln. 
Leider habe ich garkeine Erfahrungen mit dem Hersteller Balzer. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Spinnrute die ich sowohl vom Boot aus fischen kann als auch von Ufer. 2,40 m habe ich mir vorgestellt. Zum Einsatz kommen soll die Rute in Kanälen und Stillgewässern.
Wobbler und GuFis bis 12 cm, gelegentliches DropShot fischen sollten damit drin sein und Spaß machen. Da ich mich langsam an das Spinnfischen herantasten möchte ist mein Budget für die Rute bei max.100 € begrenzt. Die passende Rolle habe ich bereits : Spro Passion 730

Denkt ihr die Matze Koch Rute ist geeignet für das Vorhaben, bzw. hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?
Stimmt das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bei Balzers neuer Rutenserie?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## zanderzone (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Ich würde nicht experimentieren! Du hattest sie doch noch nicht mal in der Hand.  Ich find die günstige Serie überhaupt nicht prickelnd.  Schau dich mal lieber nach ner Greys Prowla Spezialist in 2,44m um! Für dein Vorhaben Top. Ab zum Händler und Handeln.. Konnte meine für 95,00 € schießen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueW1c26aZsc&list=UUPeTQdcAH9JdAfEAXFDDR2w&feature=c4-overview

Einen schlechten Eindruck machten die Matze-Koch-Ruten definitiv nicht, natürlich aber nur beim Videodreh gesehen und begrabbelt und nicht praktisch gefischt.


----------



## acker (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Hallo,
Mein Sohn hat genau diese o.a. Kombi von Rute und Rolle.
Er ist mehr als zufrieden damit, die Rute liegt sehr angenehm und ausgewogen in der Hand , bringt die Köder gut auf Weite und hat eine akkurate Rückmeldung. 
Da er damit wie Du im Stillgewässer angelt ist das Wurfgewicht völlig ausreichend, für den Rhein wäre sie wohl etwas zu schwach auf der Brust und man sollte auf die Hechtpeitsche ausweichen. 
Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist gut, die Ringe sitzen fest und gerade , konnte keine Schludrigkeiten entdecken.

Blinker lassen sich damit bis zum Horizont werfen, ich glaube der schwerste den ich damit geworfen hatte war 28g , obwohl die Rute nur mit 35g Wg angegeben ist ,lies dieser sich ohne jegliches Angstgefühl voll durchziehen. Man merkt das da noch deutlich Reserven nach oben sind. 

Das beste ist allerdings immer, ab zum HdV und die Ruten selbst begrabbeln , nur so kannst Du herausfinden ob diese DIR auch liegt. 

Gruß acker


----------



## Sickly (2. August 2014)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Die Ruten machen eine guten Eindruck im Laden, leider so gut das ich eine gekauft habe. 
Am Wasser dann die Enttäuschung, die Ringeinlage war zersplittert und beim ersten Fisch hat der kaputte Ring die Schnur gekappt#q. Im Laden berichteten sie das ich da nicht der erste sei. Also Finger weg von den Dingern! Ruten bei denen an den Ringen gespart sind sollte man nicht kaufen.


----------



## degl (5. August 2014)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Ich hatte sie Gestern im Laden in der Hand und verglich sie mit der Sportex Black Pearl in gleicher "Gewichtsklasse".........es wurde die BP und das ergebniss steht unter Zander im NOK.

Was mich zur Black Pearl greifen lies.........sie ist straff, aber nicht so "brettig" wie die MK"Zanderpeitsche"..........#h

gruß degl


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*



Sickly schrieb:


> die Ringeinlage war zersplittert und beim ersten Fisch hat der kaputte Ring die Schnur gekappt#q. Im Laden berichteten sie das ich da nicht der erste sei. Also Finger weg von den Dingern! Ruten bei denen an den Ringen gespart sind sollte man nicht kaufen.




Mittlerweile gibt es sie mit Edelstahleinlagen, was ich sehr gut finde. MatzeKoch ist mir nicht unsympathisch.

Nun, die Balzer Ruten sind für   Bruch    bekannt; und wer mit IM12 leicht und feinfühlig hoch hinaus will gibt Balzer die Bühne dem Ruf gerecht zu werden den die Marke zumindest vor 10 Jahren hatte.
Mir sind auch zwei Sportex Carbon Ruten gebrochen, auch diese aus der Rubrik: Leicht, sportlich, "high" Carbon.

Was ist von diesen Balzer Ruten zu halten?
Karpfen Ruten aus IM12???

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? 

Freundliche Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Bandit_bln (16. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Das mit den Edelstahleinlagen hat mich etwas verwundert, ist doch Keramik quasi das Maß der Dinge. (Ur-)Opas Ruten hatten noch Ringe mit (Edel)stahl. 
Ich bin kein Physiker aber Keramik müsste deutlich härter als Stahl sein auch wenn es x-mal gehärtet ist und der Haftreibungs-Koeffizient dürfte bei Stahl auch höher sein, was spricht also für Stahlringe? 
Klar wenn dir Ringe kaputt sind schädigt das die Schnur, aber wenn ein Stahlring korrodiert oder Kaputt ist schädigt er auch die Schnur.


----------



## Purist (16. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Klar wenn dir Ringe kaputt sind schädigt das die Schnur, aber wenn ein Stahlring korrodiert oder Kaputt ist schädigt es auch die Schnur.



Das Problem bei Edelstahlringen ist das einschleifen von Kerben und das tritt früher oder später immer auf. Korrosion oder ein brechen hat man bei denen nicht, nach ein oder zwei Jahren sind sie trotzdem fällig, wenn man keinen Schnurriss riskieren will. 

Es gibt noch andere Kreationen wie Nickel-Titanium Legierungen oder Edelstahl mit Titanium-Plasma Beschichtung, wie lange die halten ist mir nicht geläufig. Bei Letzteren lässt schon der Preis vermuten, dass es billigste Verschleißware ist. Natürlich kann man mit Edelstahlringen auch schlechtere Blanks besser erscheinen lassen, weil deren Gewicht deutlich unter SIC-Ringen liegt.


----------



## Fr33 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Abend, ich hab mir auch mal die Ruten per Youtube angeschaut und mich über die Edelstahlringe (genauer die Einlagen) gewundert. Kann mir schon denken, dass die erstmal leiser und vorallem leichter sind als keramische Einlagen... aber gerade in Verbindung mit Geflecht würde ich keine Edelstahleinlagen nehmen. Das hat nix mit der Schnur zu tun, sondern mit der Eigenschaft, dass Geflecht super Wasser und Schmutz aufnimmt. Da hätten wir das Prinzip einer Bandsäge.... feinste Sand, Erde und andere Partikel können an der Schnur hängen bleiben und nach und nach eine Kerbe ins Metall sägen.


----------



## Purist (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit der Schnur zu tun, sondern mit der Eigenschaft, dass Geflecht super Wasser und Schmutz aufnimmt. Da hätten wir das Prinzip einer Bandsäge.... feinste Sand, Erde und andere Partikel können an der Schnur hängen bleiben und nach und nach eine Kerbe ins Metall sägen.



Aus eigener jüngerer Erfahrung (war eine Berkley mit Stahleinlagen) kann ich dir sagen, dass auch Mono als eine solche Bandsäge funktioniert. Da hat sich seit den 80er Jahren gar nichts geändert.  #c
Ich stelle mir eher die Frage, was ein Unternehmen heute noch dazu bringt, solche Ringe zu verbauen zu lassen. Es spart Kosten, aber nicht für den Kunden.


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Ich finde diese Edelstahlringe saugeil.

Mir gehen superstabile  schwere Keramikeinlagen schon lange auf den ... 
Vor allem die wulstigen schweren Spitzenringe. Da versaut man sich jede Rute mit. Wenn sie sportlich sein soll. 

Also ich bin froh um das Angebot, mochte bisher meine  zugegeben wenig gefischten Berkley Ruten genau deswegen und wollte solche Ringe zum Rutenbau gern kaufen.
....
Klar ist Edelstahl nicht abriebfester als Keramik, aber erstmal kurzfristig unzerstörbar... Meine Hoffnung ist dass das Zeug deutlich besser als das unge-härtete von damals ist. Aber mal sehen


Irgendjemand der sagen kann nachdem er sie probiert hat und strapaziert hat dass auch die Blanks kein Müll sind?
Bei den Rutenringen hat sich seit den 80er Jahren in der Verarbeitung etwas verbessert.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Aus den fehlenden Radikalabsagen an die aktuellen Balzer Ruten entnehme ich mal den Eindruck dass die Blanks nicht übermässig empfindlich gegen Bruch sind...
Wenn die Firma Balzer  sich um das Ergebnis  kümmert lass ich Matze Koch gerne das Design und Produktkontrolle machen. Kochen ja alle mit Wasser

Freundlichen Gruß!


----------



## Rannebert (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Karpfenruten (?) und dann davon reden, dass selbige mit Keramikeinlagen versaut werden, weil sie nicht mehr so sportlich sind?
Das wäre ja so gewesen, meinem bettlägerigen Opa einstmals die Keramik aus dem Mund zu nehmen, um ihm ein Richard Kiel-Stahgebiss zu verpflanzen, damit er dann wieder sportlich sei... #q


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Also ein Kumpel und mein Bruder Fischen selber die MK Zander Peitsche seid Jahren, und sind voll zufrieden.
Dann wurde hier die Black Pearl mit der Zander Peitsche verglichen, ich habe mit beiden geangelt und muss sagen das die Black Pearl ein unsensibler Knüppel gegen die MK Zander Peitsche ist. Das Teil heißt übrigens nicht ohne Grund Zander Peitsche, sie ist schön straff und sensibel in der Spitze. Und sie ist ohne irgendwelche Balance Gewichte tausend mal besser ausgewogen als die Black Pearl, ich würde sogar sagen das es in der Preisklasse nichts viel besseres gibt als die MK Zander Peitsche.


----------



## Bandit_bln (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Bei der Black Pearl schauen/vergleichen die meisten aber auch mit dem falschen WG. Die BP mit 20g entspricht wohl so der Zanderpeitsche.
Aber stimmt schon, die Zanderpeitsche hat da schon mehr Feedback. Die BP ist eher so der Allroundknüppel. Wobei ich nur die alte fische.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Ich hatte kürzlich die Nano Peitsche Barsch in der Hand.

An der Verarbeitung ist nix zu meckern, man hat da schon eine wertige Rute in der Hand.
Ich hatte eigentlich nach einer Akilas geschaut, da hat mein Dealer sie mir mal in die Hand gedrückt.

Das Design ist mir irgendwie zu pubertär, etwa so wie Matzes Humor.

Matze selbst sieht als seinen Kundenkreis die Allrounder, so sind auch die Ruten gestrickt.

Die Aktion ist nicht das was mir liegt, aber da ist jeder Angler unterschiedlich.
Wer also Ruten kauft ohne sie in der Hand gehalten zu haben, der hat eh keine Ahnung und der kann sich ruhig eine der Nano-Peitschen kaufen.

Schrott sind sie definitiv nicht


----------



## Purist (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Klar ist Edelstahl nicht abriebfester als Keramik, aber erstmal kurzfristig unzerstörbar... Meine Hoffnung ist dass das Zeug deutlich besser als das unge-härtete von damals ist. Aber mal sehen



Das Problem ist: Edelstahl = bruchfest, die Schnur schleift aber unmittelbar Kerben ein (besonders beim Jiggen und im Drill), 
SIC = nicht bruchfest, dafür kannst du die Einlagen praktisch so lange benutzen, bis sie durch Unachtsamkeit brechen (10 Jahre und mehr sind da kein Problem).

Wenn ein SIC Ring bricht, kann man den schnell einzeln austauschen. Wenn die Edelstahleinlagen Riefen bekommen haben, kann man im Prinzip den ganzen Satz erneuern, weil die gesamte Spitze betroffen ist. 

Wie supertoll und stabil Edelstahl ist, siehst du, außer bei Fliegenfischern die andere Schnüre benutzen, am Angebot und am Markt. Die bekannten Ringhersteller bieten sowas nur im Niedrigpreissegment an, wenn überhaupt. Berkley verwendet die Dinger nur noch bei den eigenen Billigruten und wissen wahrscheinlich auch warum |supergri

Kauft das Zeug und macht eure Erfahrungen, wenn ihr Spaß haben wollt. Aber sagt in 1-2 Jahren nicht, dass ihr das nicht wusstet, weil "der Matze hat doch gesagt die halten einen Jahr.." (siehe Video). #h


----------



## Matrix85 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Ich finde in YouTube keinen neutralen Test Bericht zu der Rute.


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Karpfenruten (?) und dann davon reden, dass selbige mit Keramikeinlagen versaut werden, weil sie nicht mehr so sportlich sind?
> Das wäre ja so gewesen, meinem bettlägerigen Opa einstmals die Keramik aus dem Mund zu nehmen, um ihm ein Richard Kiel-Stahgebiss zu verpflanzen, damit er dann wieder sportlich sei... #q


Deine Meinung; bei Karpfenruten hab ich jetzt nichts (nicht viel)  gegen SIC Einlagen. Damit meinte ich eigentlich Spin- und Allround-eingesetzte Ruten. Die würden mich auch interessieren. Insbesondere wenn ich eine Rute blind kaufe um sie dauerhaft zu testen. Im Laden gibt es nämlich hier nirgends Balzer Ruten. 

Die superfetten SIC Spitzenringe sind an Ruten die man länger in der Hand hält der Feinfühligkeit halber die Pest. Kann man fischen, aber ich will die Dinger NUR in Ausnahmefällen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Die superfetten SIC Spitzenringe sind an Ruten die man länger in der Hand hält der Feinfühligkeit halber die Pest. Kann man fischen, aber ich will die Dinger NUR in Ausnahmefällen.



Nix für ungut --- aber hast du mal geschaut wie viele SIC Endringe es so gibt, welche Größen und Ausführungen (Slim, Heavy Duty) und was die eig wirklich wiegen? Falls nein, mach das mal und wir brauchen hier nicht über "viel zu schwere SIC Einlagen bei Standart Spinnruten usw, zu sprechen... UL oder gar neue Berigungskonzepte mit Micro Guides usw. lasse ich mal ganz weit außen vor... sprengt den Rahmen hier #h


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

An der Spitze und im oberen Drittel merkt man ohnehin alle paar Gramm. 
Musst die Ruten nur mal fischen.

Ein Tei kann psychologisch sein, aber die "supersoliden dicken Sic Ringe"  will ich definitiv nicht auf einer Spinnrute / einer Rute die man nicht ablegt. Es ist aj eine Reihe von Faktoren- Fuji top of the range schmal/leicht dünn sind ok


----------



## Purist (17. April 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Es ist aj eine Reihe von Faktoren- Fuji top of the range schmal/leicht dünn sind ok



..die kosten entsprechend Geld, wären bei Ruten über 150€ aber schon machbar, würden aber den Profit schmälern |rolleyes
Alternativen gibt's allerdings schon deutlich billiger, leichte kleine koreanische LP SIC's mit Titaniummaterial, die kann man schon auf 60-90€ Ruten finden.


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

Wie sieht es mittlerweile mit Erfahrungen aus?
Mich juckt die Stalker, und ich glaube dass die Ruten nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## feuer110 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Ruten*

ich hab  dropschot gerte  und  hechtpeische  beides gute bezahlbare Ruten nicht mehr nicht weniger .


----------

